# ENCHANTED CREATION 2012 CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE AND CAR HOP



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES

THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!

STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150

-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 12 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200

-38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-14 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200

-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE ONLY $1000.00 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] $250.00

-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

always a great hop and a really good cause. keep it going for the kids.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Sounds good


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

HOPEFULLY AGAIN!!!! MY SHITS READY LOL


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Ready


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

68niou1 said:


> HOPEFULLY AGAIN!!!! MY SHITS READY LOL


Im sure it will be!!!


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

PAST CAR HOPS 

2010






ANOTHER NIGHT IT THE DAYS


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Last year!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zim9G0qykL4


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Need a dj? PM me or call (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

559karlo said:


> Ttt


You coming?


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> You coming?


Just might that's my new year goal to hit some good shows. 
Traveling is fun....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ima try an make thos i miss going there


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*This is the one I recorded last year 2011! Luxurious will be in the house....

*


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Bump


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Lets start a roll call!!!

Enchanted Creation


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

lowriv1972 said:


> Lets start a roll call!!!
> 
> Enchanted Creation


:yes:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Bad Company 64 said:


> :yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry can't make it this year guy's


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

ADD ME TO THE LIST I'LL BE THERE...... 
WIFEY GAVE ME GREEN LIGHT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

lowriv1972 said:


> Lets start a roll call!!!
> 
> Enchanted Creation
> Bad Company 64
> 559karlo


:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*DEL TORO HYDRO'S WILL BE THERE

*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

559karlo said:


> ADD ME TO THE LIST I'LL BE THERE......
> WIFEY GAVE ME GREEN LIGHT



*WHAT'S UP KEEBS*:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

eastbay_drop said:


> i will be there :thumbsup:


I dont know what I would do if you missed one!! LOL


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Eddie-Money said:


> *DEL TORO HYDRO'S WILL BE THERE
> 
> *


Thanks for the support!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

lowriv1972 said:


> Lets start a roll call!!!
> 
> Enchanted Creation
> Bad Company 64
> ...


Hoping for a ton of toys!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Mandatory we gonna have some fun again can't wait Kingfish IN


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Add me Shane, please


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

lowriv1972 said:


> Thanks for the support!!


*YEAH ME AND LIL SERG AND KEEBS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE REPPIN TEAM DEL TORO*


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Enchanted Creation
Bad Company 64
559Karlo
East Bay Drop
Del Toro Hydraulics
King Fish_Customs209 - defending last years win


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

Eddie-Money said:


> *YEAH ME AND LIL SERG AND KEEBS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE REPPIN TEAM DEL TORO*


about time team DT came back out here

i dont know if i can make it shane... its kind of far for me.:roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> about time team DT came back out here
> 
> i dont know if i can make it shane... its kind of far for me.:roflmao:



*WOULD LOVE(NO ****) IF YOU CAN MAKE IT WERE COMING FROM MADERA, VISILIA, AND SAN JO.*


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

Eddie-Money said:


> *WOULD LOVE(NO ****) IF YOU CAN MAKE IT WERE COMING FROM MADERA, VISILIA, AND SAN JO.*


i was just giving shane a bad time. LOL im only a couple miles from sams... you guys are welcome to come by the house if you need anything while your up here.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

are these rules the final draft or will there be a deadline to change them lkike last year?also shane like I asked at the bike show 1 car can enter 2 classes like double or single and radical?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> i was just giving shane a bad time. LOL im only a couple miles from sams... you guys are welcome to come by the house if you need anything while your up here.


:buttkick:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

If you knew what I know on 13's and it meets the rules..


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

himbone said:


> are these rules the final draft or will there be a deadline to change them lkike last year?also shane like I asked at the bike show 1 car can enter 2 classes like double or single and radical?


Your bringing out the impala nice!!!!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

hey WHAT ABOUT ME POPIS!!!!! LOL INSPIRATIONS WILL BE THERE TO HOP TOOOOO!!! ATLEAST 1 FOR SURE :happysad:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Eddie-Money said:


> *WHAT'S UP KEEBS*:wave:


See u there Eddie !!!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*I'LL BUY BURGERS FOR ALL OF THE FAM. TU TAMBIEN NELSON*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT WUT IT DO NELSON.*


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Eddie-Money said:


> *I'LL BUY BURGERS FOR ALL OF THE FAM. TU TAMBIEN NELSON*


I can eat all day hope u don't have a limit


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

himbone said:


> are these rules the final draft or will there be a deadline to change them lkike last year?also shane like I asked at the bike show 1 car can enter 2 classes like double or single and radical?


The Rules are final. We used last year as the year to get the rules straight. So we just used the rules from last year. Also, only one class per car.


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Enchanted Creation
Bad Company 64
559Karlo
East Bay Drop 
Lifes Finest
Del Toro Hydraulics
King Fish_Customs209 - defending last years win
Wayne - defending last years win
Inspirations


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

lowriv1972 said:


> Enchanted Creation
> Bad Company 64
> 559Karlo
> East Bay Drop
> ...


Didn't wayne take street last year?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

H&MEURO said:


> Your bringing out the impala nice!!!!!


 yup the impala will be back out this summer. with a new motor and riding on air bags and a fresh frame.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

upncomin6 said:


> Didn't wayne take street last year?


I think it was. Wayne. Ben. Kingfish.Mikey?


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> I think it was. Wayne. Ben. Kingfish.Mikey?


Sounds right :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> I think it was. Wayne. Ben. Kingfish.Mikey?


Yup!!


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

WHAT'S UP SHANE KING CUTTY WILL BE THERE :angel: :h5:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

can't make it fellas sorry!!!!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Enchanted Creation
Bad Company 64
559Karlo
East Bay Drop 
Lifes Finest
Del Toro Hydraulics
King Fish_Customs209 - defending last years win
Wayne - defending last years win
Inspirations
King Cutty - Luxurious


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

lowriv1972 said:


> Yup!!


:yes:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

Elwood said:


> WHAT'S UP SHANE KING CUTTY WILL BE THERE :angel: :h5:


king of what? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> king of what? :dunno: :biggrin:


O shit here we go!!!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

H&MEURO said:


> O shit here we go!!!!!!!!


x2 lol.. fucking Wayne!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> king of what? :dunno: :biggrin:


LOL, WASNT EXPECTING WAYNE TO START IT OFF THIS YEAR!! :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lowriv1972 said:


> LOL, WASNT EXPECTING WAYNE TO START IT OFF THIS YEAR!! :roflmao:


you can always count on Weezie to start shit lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Good morning fellas!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lowriv1972 said:


> Good morning fellas!!!


supperz


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> supperz


Just living the nightmare brotha!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lowriv1972 said:


> Just living the nightmare brotha!!


nightmare??????????


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> nightmare??????????


Just my new saying, been a tough year. BUt its bound to get better!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lowriv1972 said:


> Just my new saying, been a tough year. BUt its bound to get better!!


yes sir!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bump


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT :werd:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

So a lot of hoppers coming what about regular cruzers with toys for the kids?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

upncomin6 said:


> So a lot of hoppers coming what about regular cruzers with toys for the kids?


X2012


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bump


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Super bowl Sunday, who's going to take it???


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bump


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT CANT WAIT FOR ANOTHER GOOD TIME WITH THE ENCHANTED BOYZ


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

GUS 650 said:


> TTT CANT WAIT FOR ANOTHER GOOD TIME WITH THE ENCHANTED BOYZ


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Enchanted Creation
Bad Company 64
559Karlo
East Bay Drop 
Lifes Finest
Del Toro Hydraulics
King Fish_Customs209 - defending last years win
Wayne - defending last years win
Inspirations
King Cutty - Luxurious 
Bay Area Bosses
Carnales Customs


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

kool impressions



:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Enchanted Creation
Bad Company 64
559Karlo
East Bay Drop 
Lifes Finest
Del Toro Hydraulics
King Fish_Customs209 - defending last years win
Wayne - defending last years win
Inspirations
King Cutty - Luxurious 
Bay Area Bosses
Carnales Customs 
Kool Impressions


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Eddie-Money said:


> *TTT*


TTT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

So who exactly is coming with a Hopper?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bump


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> So who exactly is coming with a Hopper?


x2:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> So who exactly is coming with a Hopper?



:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> So who exactly is coming with a Hopper?



*TIM WHATCHA GONNA BRING.*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Eddie-Money said:


> *TIM WHATCHA GONNA BRING.*


Cannot confirm any personal hoppers at this time but I do have a few street cars coming to Rep nothing to Bragg about


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Cannot confirm any personal hoppers at this time but I do have a few street cars coming to Rep nothing to Bragg about


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Cannot confirm any personal hoppers at this time but I do have a few street cars coming to Rep nothing to Bragg about


dang tim, you really should be a little more positive about elio's cutty. :cheesy:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> dang tim, you really should be a little more positive about elio's cutty. :cheesy:


Thought you knew its in the pawn shop!?


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Thought you knew its in the pawn shop!?


Chum Lee got another hopper????


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> So who exactly is coming with a Hopper?


Me & the crew are going atleast 3hoppers with me!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

559karlo said:


> Me & the crew are going atleast 3hoppers with me!!!!!


Nice


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

T T T


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

lowriv1972 said:


> ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES
> 
> THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!
> 
> ...


 IF MY BOYS COME IN FROM SOUTHERN CAL WILL THEY BE ABLE TO HOP IN THE RADICAL [CAT] OR IS IT JUST FOR NORTHERN CARS ONLY uffin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> IF MY BOYS COME IN FROM SOUTHERN CAL WILL THEY BE ABLE TO HOP IN THE RADICAL [CAT] OR IS IT JUST FOR NORTHERN CARS ONLY uffin:


As long as they meet the rules, they could come from Pluto, makes no difference to me!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

lowriv1972 said:


> As long as they meet the rules, they could come from Pluto, makes no difference to me!! :thumbsup:


I like that response.....

Makes no difference.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> IF MY BOYS COME IN FROM SOUTHERN CAL WILL THEY BE ABLE TO HOP IN THE RADICAL [CAT] OR IS IT JUST FOR NORTHERN CARS ONLY uffin:


You make That call and all bring out A car. ! Bring Your pom poms lets do this!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

More hoppers = more people with toys for the kids, remember that this is a Toy Drive as well!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

lowriv1972 said:


> More hoppers = more people with toys for the kids, remember that this is a Toy Drive as well!!!!


No its a toy drive! With a hop ....will bring or send toys as for A Hopper its unknown at this time


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> No its a toy drive! With a hop ....will bring or send toys as for A Hopper its unknown at this time


Lol u know you know what car you r taking


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> king of what? :dunno: :biggrin:


 DON'T START WAYNE U REMEMBER WHAT HAPND LAST YEAR :nono:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

559karlo said:


> Lol u know you know what car you r taking


Street cars


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Elwood said:


> DON'T START WAYNE U REMEMBER WHAT HAPND LAST YEAR :nono:


Ya we know....... you hit a whopping 14"
.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

lowriv1972 said:


> LOL, WASNT EXPECTING WAYNE TO START IT OFF THIS YEAR!! :roflmao:


 HE ALWAYS STARTS THE SHIT :facepalm:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Ya we know....... you hit a whopping 14"
> .


HAY FUCK U TWICE ,,,, EVERYONE HAS A BAD DAY EVERY NOW AND THEN BUT WATCH THIS YEAR IM GONNA TEAR WAYNE A NEW ASSHOLE :boink: AND SHOW HIM WHY THE CUTTY IS THE KING


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

KOOL uffin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Elwood said:


> HAY FUCK U TWICE ,,,, EVERYONE HAS A BAD DAY EVERY NOW AND THEN BUT WATCH THIS YEAR IM GONNA TEAR WAYNE A NEW ASSHOLE :boink: AND SHOW HIM WHY THE CUTTY IS THE KING


When you let the cat out the bag early the mice won't come out too play!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> No its a toy drive! With a hop ....will bring or send toys as for A Hopper its unknown at this time


Correct sir, sorry!!!! Thats what I meant!!


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> When you let the cat out the bag early the mice won't come out too play!


:facepalm:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Bump!!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> When you let the cat out the bag early the mice won't come out too play!


it dont matter tim, you could say elio bought your 63, put a cutty emblem on the hood, and was going to hop in street, and i still wouldnt be worried... not with him on the switch. :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> it dont matter tim, you could say elio bought your 63, put a cutty emblem on the hood, and was going to hop in street, and i still wouldnt be worried... not with him on the switch. :roflmao:


Its not Elio you need to be worried about ... but that's just what I heard!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Its not Elio you need to be worried about ... but that's just what I heard!



dammm tim u still alive??? aint you like 70 years old now LOL :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

It's gettin good in here


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

68niou1 said:


> dammm tim u still alive??? aint you like 70 years old now LOL :biggrin:


Dr said that the cancer is in remission


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

68niou1 said:


> dammm tim u still alive??? aint you like 70 years old now LOL :biggrin:


Dr said that the cancer is in remission


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> it dont matter tim, you could say elio bought your 63, put a cutty emblem on the hood, and was going to hop in street, and i still wouldnt be worried... not with him on the switch. :roflmao:


Tell u what why don't u put ur money where mouth is and let's nose up :dunno: I'll even make a house call since u don't leave ur city limit LMAO :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

:dunno:WAYNE:dunno:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Elwood said:


> Tell u what why don't u put ur money where mouth is and let's nose up :dunno: I'll even make a house call since u don't leave ur city limit LMAO :roflmao::roflmao
> Oh shit ...... so like like every single double and radical that ain't hitting 100" better stay home. ?


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Elwood said:


> :dunno:WAYNE:dunno:


Wow sounds like its going to be a good hop I can't wait to see the utube clips


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

INDIVDUALS sac chapter will try make the trip


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> it dont matter tim, you could say elio bought your 63, put a cutty emblem on the hood, and was going to hop in street, and i still wouldnt be worried... not with him on the switch. :roflmao:


sup bro how have you been hope all is well bro


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

H&MEURO said:


> Wow sounds like its going to be a good hop I can't wait to see the utube clips


YEA RITE U KNOW UR GONNA BE THERE I KNOW UR NOT SITTING THIS ONE OUT


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

H&MEURO said:


> Wow sounds like its going to be a good hop I can't wait to see the utube clips


YEA RITE U KNOW UR GONNA BE THERE I KNOW UR NOT SITTING THIS ONE OUT


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Elwood said:


> YEA RITE U KNOW UR GONNA BE THERE I KNOW UR NOT SITTING THIS ONE OUT


Last year was the last for me! I'll see it on you tube


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

YEA RITE I KNOW U GOT SOMETHING UP UR SLEEVE :yessad:


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Elwood said:


> YEA RITE I KNOW U GOT SOMETHING UP UR SLEEVE :yessad:


No bull shit I sold all my cars I have the caprice still but I'm not taking it real talk


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

H&MEURO said:


> No bull shit I sold all my cars I have the caprice still but I'm not taking it real talk


If that's all I had idea keep it home too its a lot short this year from what I'm hearing.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

H&MEURO said:


> No bull shit I sold all my cars I have the caprice still but I'm not taking it real talk


If that's all I had ide keep it home too! its a lot short this year from what I'm hearing.


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> If that's all I had ide keep it home too! its a lot short this year from what I'm hearing.


All u do is run your mouth homie and u ain't about shit what the fuck do u got that hurt ass limo I don't even take u serious fuck waiting for the hop come down here right now!O ya and u were going to bust my ass in that beat up cutlass that's not doing shit eather your a fuckin joke wack life


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh ya I see u won a belt and didn't even hop against any one and got stuck u never beat my car and never will bring a single down here rite now or shut the fuck up and by the way big ant from south Hayward is the real stack life your a fuckin imposter u better be cool taking another homies name out here can be bad for your health (click clack) ya know!!!!!!!!


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Big d congrats on the new little one my bad im going to keep it cool on here Tim u better be cool when u come to the bay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

H&MEURO said:


> Big d congrats on the new little one my bad im going to keep it cool on here Tim u better be cool when u come to the bay!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup: thanks H appreciate your support. hope to see you at the show. now lets all make this a positive toy drive/ hop for the kids and the public.keep an eye out for last years event in streetlow real soon. here is a great spot to hang out with no cops and a great hop pay out. there will be a lot of coverage for the toy drive and hop as well. both magazine and video. just a reminder all winners last year got paid right after the hop and paid cash!!!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

Elwood said:


> :dunno:WAYNE:dunno:


just bring it to sams where everyone can see.

people can say their car does whatever they want when no ones around but we'll see what they do that day... i dont care if its in the hop pit or nosed up. i actually looked for you after last year to nose up but you were no where to be found, and the dude with the cadi didnt seem to want any either.:dunno:

you win some you loose some but i think ive won a few more than you in my hopping career... better watch out, i think vogue might bring out a car this year... hopefully its not the suzuki. :rofl:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> just bring it to sams where everyone can see.
> 
> people can say their car does whatever they want when no ones around but we'll see what they do that day... i dont care if its in the hop pit or nosed up. i actually looked for you after last year to nose up but you were no where to be found, and the dude with the cadi didnt seem to want any either.:dunno:
> 
> you win some you loose some but i think ive won a few more than you in my hopping career... better watch out, i think vogue might bring out a car this year... hopefully its not the suzuki. :rofl:



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> just bring it to sams where everyone can see.
> 
> people can say their car does whatever they want when no ones around but we'll see what they do that day... i dont care if its in the hop pit or nosed up. i actually looked for you after last year to nose up but you were no where to be found, and the dude with the cadi didnt seem to want any either.:dunno:
> 
> ...


:shocked:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

upncomin6 said:


> :thumbsup: thanks H appreciate your support. hope to see you at the show. now lets all make this a positive toy drive/ hop for the kids and the public.keep an eye out for last years event in streetlow real soon. here is a great spot to hang out with no cops and a great hop pay out. there will be a lot of coverage for the toy drive and hop as well. both magazine and video. just a reminder all winners last year got paid right after the hop and paid cash!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

12 years of positive events, lets keep it going!!! Its for the kids and families of the bay area that we do this event!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

lowriv1972 said:


> 12 years of positive events, lets keep it going!!! Its for the kids and families of the bay area that we do this event!!


yep, its all about having a good time, helping the kids, and bringing back lowriding to the east bay! thanks for all that you guys do!! uffin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> yep, its all about having a good time, helping the kids, and bringing back lowriding to the east bay! thanks for all that you guys do!! uffin:


Thanks for always supporting!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

All fair I can be there tommarow , tonite if you want your a cool dude Howard but you know I still have the regal last years champ undefeated so be nice we know you gotta towncar cats out the bag play fair you know I got your back represent to the fullest huero Why you let Timmy get in your head youR better than that


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:We all gotta get along hop shop came correct we have no bad blood with anyone we all r boys comrades friends I wouldn't leave you on side with no help if someone fights you they r my enemies as well, Howard we play but at the end of the day I Do have your back try me


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> All fair I can be there tommarow , tonite if you want your a cool dude Howard but you know I still have the regal last years champ undefeated so be nice we know you gotta towncar cats out the bag play fair you know I got your back represent to the fullest huero Why you let Timmy get in your head youR better than that


I don't know we're u get your info from but I sold the town car car I pulled the set up and the new owner doesn't want to swing it he paid good money for it and doesn't wany to beat it I'm not going to bull shit u but I bought a new car but it's not a hopper I wasn't going to go to the hop but now I think i will I'm going to start working on the caprice after the Phoenix show so for every else that's want to know what I'm going just ask me ill tell u so there's no miss understandings k:thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

My bad H I ain't hopping the regal imma bring a different car something nice not a regal tho so it should be good not a rerun people gettin tired of seeing old cars so I'm trying to come different


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Morning freinds and familia!!!


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> My bad H I ain't hopping the regal imma bring a different car something nice not a regal tho so it should be good not a rerun people gettin tired of seeing old cars so I'm trying to come different




It's all good kingfish


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> just bring it to sams where everyone can see.
> 
> people can say their car does whatever they want when no ones around but we'll see what they do that day... i dont care if its in the hop pit or nosed up. i actually looked for you after last year to nose up but you were no where to be found, and the dude with the cadi didnt seem to want any either
> 
> you win some you loose some but i think ive won a few more than you in my hopping career... better watch out, i think vogue might bring out a car this year... hopefully its not the suzuki. :rofl:


LOL UR A FUNNY GUY . I LIKE HOW UR COMPARING ME TO UR HOPPING CAREER IF THATS WHAT U WANNA CALL IT BUT MY 1 YR. TO UR WHOLE CAREER I KNOW IVE DONE ALOT MORE INCHES THAN U HAVE EVER DONE IN UR WHOLE CAREER. IN ONE YR.SO WHAT THE FUCK R U TALKING ABOUT. AND I BET U AINT EVER WON ONE OF THEESE?







AND ONE MORE THING WAYNE. WHAT I SAY ABOUT WHAT MY CAR DOES ITS FACTS. MAYBE IF YOU GET UR PERMISSION SLIP SIGNED TO COME OUT AND PLAY U MITE GET TO SEE THE KING CUTTY IN ACTION :roflmao::roflmao:







INCES U AINT EVER EXPERIANCE SON SO WAYNE JUST :shh: LIKE I TOLD U BEFORE PUT UR MONEY WHERE UR MOUTH IS AND LETS DO THIS. LIKE I SAID ILL MAKE A HOUSE CALL IF NEEDED. NO MORE PASSES FOR U SON:finger:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

:inout: :dunno:WAYNE:dunno:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

:drama::420:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

Elwood said:


> :drama::420:


you are funny! ^ is what you'll be doing... and you really want to brag about winning a belt when you didnt hop against anyone? wheres the pic of you in the belt? oh yea it only fits around your neck :loco:

so your doing unbelievable inches like ive never seen before huh?? thats a good one :buttkick: one car that gets off the ground and your the king, good job man. :bowrofl:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> you are funny! ^ is what you'll be doing... and you really want to brag about winning a belt when you didnt hop against anyone? wheres the pic of you in the belt? oh yea it only fits around your neck :loco:
> 
> so your doing unbelievable inches like ive never seen before huh?? thats a good one :buttkick: one car that gets off the ground and your the king, good job man. :bowrofl:


IF U WOULD LEAVE UR ZIP CODE U WOULD HAVE SEEN WHO I HOPD AGAINST. YOUR FUNNY WAYNE ALL THIS SHIT UR TALKING BUT I HAVNT HEARD U EXCEPT MY CHALLENGE MR CAREER HOPPER :roflmao: AND YOUR RITE THAT BELT DON'T FIT ME BUT IT'S LONG ENOUGH TO PUT OVER MY LAP AND GIVE U A WHOOPN LMAO :buttkick:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

*ohhhhhhhhhhhh boy, ... *:drama::rimshot:


ANY ONE HOPPING IN SALINAS STREETLOW SHOW?


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

68niou1 said:


> *ohhhhhhhhhhhh boy, ... *:drama::rimshot:
> 
> 
> ANY ONE HOPPING IN SALINAS STREETLOW SHOW?


YES SIR U GOING?


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll be there








Old sckool when I first built car 
http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff41/keebs1962/ALIM1867.mp4


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

559karlo said:


> I'll be there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*DT Powered*


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Will be there


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

H&MEURO said:


> Will be there


I KNEW IT


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Elwood said:


> I KNEW IT


Na I playing with u e !!!!!!!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

:dunno:WAYNE:dunno:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

I can't wait to finish my impala so I can build another hopper lol


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

eastbay_drop said:


> I can't wait to finish my impala so I can build another hopper lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

Bump for the stranger Shane!!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Sup Ramiro??? I've been sick for the past week. I have so much stuff to catch up on at the shop.


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

Cool, hope you feel better. Take care.


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

We are bringing NEMESIS single pump.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> We are bringing NEMESIS single pump.


:drama:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

Will this one work without the forklift holding it up?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Duh we hang all are cars


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=447700&stc=1&d=1331100408


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

3rd page! TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ramiro6687 said:


> 3rd page! TTT


good looking out


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> good looking out


New car??


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lowriv1972 said:


> New car??


:yes:


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> :yes:


Must be nice!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ramiro6687 said:


> Must be nice!!!


It would be nicer if I would learn how to hold onto a CAR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> It would be nicer if I would learn how to hold onto a CAR!!!!!!!!!


They seem to get nicer and nicer though!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ramiro6687 said:


> They seem to get nicer and nicer though!!!


ya thats one way of looking at it lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Hopper got towed today gonna have to get her outta jail ASAP bitch is they towed it still on my trailer


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Hopper got towed today gonna have to get her outta jail ASAP bitch is they towed it still on my trailer


*THEY TOOK YOUR TRAILER AND CAR.*


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Hopper got towed today gonna have to get her outta jail ASAP bitch is they towed it still on my trailer


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

yup and my rape van to ,came home and the pig said( i dont have to give any kind of notice) fucken sucks im on my way to the punk ass dmv ... fuct fuct fucked


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

DMV sucks fosho just waited an hour an half for a # to wait some more


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> yup and my rape van to ,came home and the pig said( i dont have to give any kind of notice) fucken sucks im on my way to the punk ass dmv ... fuct fuct fucked


Thats fucked up ....pics or it didnt happen


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

I'll post the police release tommarow Ended up costing 650 but I'm legit now no more riding dirty


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Dam they could of just unhooked the trailer those fuckers....


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

page 3


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

hop it up to the top


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> hop it up to the top


Nice, I like that!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lowriv1972 said:


> Nice, I like that!!!


I thought you might!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

this is a great show and as always NITE * LIFE East Bay will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

75'glass house said:


> this is a great show and as always NITE * LIFE East Bay will be there :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Morning!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Before the rumor mill starts doing its magic I'll be the first to tell everyone; I have decided to leave Enchanted Creation. Its a decision I have made for myself and one that was very hard to come to. This in no way changes the relationship I have with anyone and in no way will change the events that I have planned for this year or the years to come. The Toy Drive and Hop will still be an annual thing that I do!! I have been doing these for 12 years and will keep the tradition alive!!! Thanks for all your support!!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

lowriv1972 said:


> Before the rumor mill starts doing its magic I'll be the first to tell everyone; I have decided to leave Enchanted Creation. Its a decision I have made for myself and one that was very hard to come to. This in no way changes the relationship I have with anyone and in no way will change the events that I have planned for this year or the years to come. The Toy Drive and Hop will still be an annual thing that I do!! I have been doing these for 12 years and will keep the tradition alive!!! Thanks for all your support!!!


:wow::shocked:

wow good luck shane... give me a call if you need anything.


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> :wow::shocked:
> 
> wow good luck shane... give me a call if you need anything.


Thanks bro!! Ill hit you up this week.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Bump for my ***** Shane!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Family don't change it's like gettin a divorce but you still love your step kids right


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Family don't change it's like gettin a divorce but you still love your step kids right


Sumthin like that!! LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Bump for my ***** Shane!!!


:wave:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lowriv1972 said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

E.C. ROLO said:


> :wave:


I want to go just to see what you'll be driving by then :wow:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

eastbay68 said:


> I want to go just to see what you'll be driving by then :wow:


 SHIT!!!! I want to go just to see what I will be driving!!!!!


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

lowriv1972 said:


> Before the rumor mill starts doing its magic I'll be the first to tell everyone; I have decided to leave Enchanted Creation. Its a decision I have made for myself and one that was very hard to come to. This in no way changes the relationship I have with anyone and in no way will change the events that I have planned for this year or the years to come. The Toy Drive and Hop will still be an annual thing that I do!! I have been doing these for 12 years and will keep the tradition alive!!! Thanks for all your support!!!


Damn Bro, good luck.


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

ramiro6687 said:


> Damn Bro, good luck.


Thanks!! Take it to the top!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:wow: .... Uuunnbelievable... Verrrry unbelievable ... :nosad: 



lowriv1972 said:


> Before the rumor mill starts doing its magic I'll be the first to tell everyone; I have decided to leave Enchanted Creation. Its a decision I have made for myself and one that was very hard to come to. This in no way changes the relationship I have with anyone and in no way will change the events that I have planned for this year or the years to come. The Toy Drive and Hop will still be an annual thing that I do!! I have been doing these for 12 years and will keep the tradition alive!!! Thanks for all your support!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT FOR MR. SHANE


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

GUS 650 said:


> TTT FOR MR. SHANE


:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

lowriv1972 said:


> Before the rumor mill starts doing its magic I'll be the first to tell everyone; I have decided to leave Enchanted Creation. Its a decision I have made for myself and one that was very hard to come to. This in no way changes the relationship I have with anyone and in no way will change the events that I have planned for this year or the years to come. The Toy Drive and Hop will still be an annual thing that I do!! I have been doing these for 12 years and will keep the tradition alive!!! Thanks for all your support!!!



*GOOD LUCK SHANE YOUR A GREAT PERSON EVERYTHING YOU WILL DO IN THE FUTURE WILL TURN OUT GREAT.*


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Eddie-Money said:


> *GOOD LUCK SHANE YOUR A GREAT PERSON EVERYTHING YOU WILL DO IN THE FUTURE WILL TURN OUT GREAT.*


Thanks bro!! That means a lot!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

lowriv1972 said:


> Thanks bro!! That means a lot!!!:thumbsup:



*TTT*


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:fool2:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Does this mean your no longer lowriding bro?


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey Shane we support you. We are there for you Low Vintage Bombs


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

PICAZZO said:


> Does this mean your no longer lowriding bro?


Hell no!!! You know me bro, all I want us to ride. I want to focus on my car and getting people off their asses and back on the streets!! Time to get it crackin again!!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

gvern54 said:


> Hey Shane we support you. We are there for you Low Vintage Bombs


Thanks Vern!!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT:biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Morning Wood, I mean bump!!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

So what hoppers are showing up? 
What have u heard from grapevine.....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=457312&stc=1&d=1332890164
Getting ready


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

San Diego said they are. Coming with single pumps doing 100" !


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

...


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> San Diego said they are. Coming with single pumps doing 100" !



:uh:





:loco:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> San Diego said they are. Coming with single pumps doing 100" !



*humm!!! GOTTA SPEAK TO CHAIO*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

559karlo said:


> Pics or it happening ....



*WHAT'S POPPIN KEEBS*:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Eddie-Money said:


> *TTT*


Chillin try to get car dialed in new year new inches....
Cant be chippn anymore...lol


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

This one .....?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Damn r those top secret pics


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

559karlo said:


> Chillin try to get car dialed in new year new inches....
> Cant be chippn anymore...lol


*HA HA HA I THINK THAT SAYING IS TAKING FROM A DT FAM MEMBER IN HOUSTONE TX.*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

559karlo said:


> This one .....?



*A I KNEW YOU WERE TAKING PICS, SORRY FISH THOSE'S PICS WEREN'T SUPPOSE TO ME SHOWN:facepalm:



:roflmao:*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

559karlo said:


> This one .....?


NA that's a light weight!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

559karlo said:


> Chillin try to get car dialed in new year new inches....
> Cant be chippn anymore...lol[/QUOTE
> You ain't chippin


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> 559karlo said:
> 
> 
> > Chillin try to get car dialed in new year new inches....
> ...


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Chippin in same hopp class need to bump it up


----------



## RO'LOW (Mar 20, 2012)

bump


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

H0PSH0P said:


> View attachment 458021


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Good morning!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

eastbay68 said:


> uffin:


Sup Joe??? How you been bro?


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

WICKED RIDAZ WILL BE HERE HOPE YOU ALL MAKE IT TO OUR SUPERSHOW JUNE 3RD AND PARTICIPATE IN OUR HOP


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

ramiro6687 said:


> TTT


Sup OG triple OG?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*TTMFT!!!!!!!*


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> *TTMFT!!!!!!!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTMFT*


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Eddie-Money said:


> *TTMFT*


:thumbsup:


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS.*


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Eddie-Money said:


> *TTT CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS.*


X2012:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bump!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

upncomin6 said:


> Ttt


Welcome back Pappa!!! LOL


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

DAM WAYNE YOU HAD YOUR ANGELS WATCHING OVER YOU AT TENNYSON YOU GOT LUCKY MY SHIT BROKE DOWN:angel:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

im always lucky in hayward your just lucky i broke on the way up or you really would have got spanked! :roflmao:

thanks to everyone who offered to help me out too! :h5:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:around:


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Were bout 2 months away. Anyone even comming lol the topics been dead hope that means people are building....we got magazine coverage by streetlow and lowrider scene as well as Rollin and big fish for films. Raffles to come...what else we missing? Let's see a lil roll call


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

upncomin6 said:


> Were bout 2 months away. Anyone even comming lol the topics been dead hope that means people are building....we got magazine coverage by streetlow and lowrider scene as well as Rollin and big fish for films. Raffles to
> come...what else we missing? Let's see a lil roll call


*TEAM DEL TORO WILL BE THERE WITH CARS FROM THE BAY AREA AND THE CENTRAL VALLEY.*


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Eddie-Money said:


> *TEAM DEL TORO WILL BE THERE WITH CARS FROM THE BAY AREA AND THE CENTRAL VALLEY.*


Glad to hear it. Pm if you need directions or have any questions bout the rules


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

T T T


----------



## Cisco_Kid (Mar 26, 2010)

Bump 2 the Top


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

lowriv1972 said:


> :biggrin:


Shane turn off the ****** blocker I tried calling you yesterday :around:


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Almost a month away!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Roll call!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

lowriv1972 said:


> Roll call!!!


*DEL TORO FAM WILL BE THERE.*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Sinful Pleasures carclub family will be there


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Del Toro Fam
Sinful Pleasures


Who else!!! 

I got a call from a guy in New Mexico that will be bringing two cars to hop as well.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

You know I gotta come and defend my crown I ain't givin it up without a fight lol


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> You know I gotta come and defend my crown I ain't givin it up without a fight lol


:drama:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> You know I gotta come and defend my crown I ain't givin it up without a fight lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

CHECK OUT LAST YEARS EVENT IN THE NEW ISSUE OF STREETLOW MAGAZINE....uffin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> CHECK OUT LAST YEARS EVENT IN THE NEW ISSUE OF STREETLOW MAGAZINE....uffin:


I need to get my copies!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Who is coming to hop?


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Who is coming to hop?


I know Team Del Toro is, Kingfish and a guy from New Mexico was bringing two cars. Are you bringing anything??


----------



## gonzalo94541 (Dec 29, 2004)

Im there


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

lowriv1972 said:


> I know Team Del Toro is, Kingfish and a guy from New Mexico was bringing two cars. Are you bringing anything??


No time for are personal cars frame is still sitting waiting to get put in


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

gonzalo94541 said:


> Im there


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> No time for are personal cars frame is still sitting waiting to get put in


 I heard you had a few customer cars you were bringing?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Rumors lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Second hand smoke is bad for ya


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

lowriv1972 said:


> I heard you had a few customer cars you were bringing?


well we saw what happened with them in turlock... lol:cheesy:


HAPPY FATHERS DAY EVERYONE! :wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> well we saw what happened with them in turlock... lol:cheesy:
> 
> 
> HAPPY FATHERS DAY EVERYONE! :wave:


:wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> well we saw what happened with them in turlock... lol:cheesy:
> 
> 
> HAPPY FATHERS DAY EVERYONE! :wave:


 ya we missed you in turlock


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

At least our cars didn't belong to Jr first you gotta reverb


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Let the ball bustin begin you know I got mad love for the Wayne nation


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

I got nothing to say. I got no personal cars. Nor can I hit a switch! I'm just a spectator.


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Speaking of ball busting, where is Elio????


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> I got nothing to say. I got no personal cars. Nor can I hit a switch! I'm just a spectator.


Well sinceu coming can u bring me my gear!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Let the ball bustin begin you know I got mad love for the Wayne nation


yep ive been hopping cars since you were in high school dreaming about your first one!  since tim was 3 wheeling a volvo...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

lowriv1972 said:


> Speaking of ball busting, where is Elio????


:roflmao:he's probably at the bank taking out more money to fix his car...





and no i havn't fixed mine yet either...:happysad:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> yep ive been hopping cars since you were in high school dreaming about your first one!  since tim was 3 wheeling a volvo...


:roflmao:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Damn Wayne, you still haven't fixed it yet??? Less than a month away!! :x:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

sup wayne long time no see brother! layitlow turlock this saturday the 30th if you guys wanna bring en and swang em!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> yep ive been hopping cars since you were in high school dreaming about your first one!  since tim was 3 wheeling a volvo...


Your old! Then


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Morning everyone!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man I cant wait for this event! i will be there with videos and shirts! i will be filming the hop and show! so come out and have a good time!!!!!! *


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

ROLL'N said:


> *Man I cant wait for this event! i will be there with videos and shirts! i will be filming the hop and show! so come out and have a good time!!!!!! *


I think this will be our biggest event, remember this is a toy and blanket drive, we are doing this for the kids of the bay area!!! Can't wait to meet you bro, thanks again for coming up to cover the event!!


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

chewie said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ROLL'N said:


> *Man I cant wait for this event! i will be there with videos and shirts! i will be filming the hop and show! so come out and have a good time!!!!!! *


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

What's up Wayne better fix UR shit cause coming for you :naughty:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

lowriv1972 said:


> Speaking of ball busting, where is Elio????


:wave: I'm here who want it with KING CUTTY I know Wayne don't that's why he ain't fixn it


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Wayne your better off hanging out with the has been crew and u know who I'm talking about:run:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Elwood said:


> Wayne your better off hanging out with the has been crew and u know who I'm talking about:run:


Sup Elwood??


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

lowriv1972 said:


> Sup Elwood??


What up Shane


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Elwood said:


> What up Shane


Same shit different day. Trying to buy a business so I can get weekends off!! LOL I miss going to shows all the time!! Shit I miss just cruising at Sams.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

I'm old to fool pushin the big 40 in a couple but you can check the nov 94 issue of lrm for the kingfish in the setup of the month I been doin this a long long time imma getta two seated wheelchair soon so I can take you cruising


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Better have a wide seat and some counter weight!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*How many cars hopping I wanna count.*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Your bringing cars right Eddy


----------



## fgu9r08 (Jun 27, 2012)

Great show, Great awards and Great people. Met alot of cool people from Bakersfield last year!! Hope to see them again


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

fgu9r08 said:


> Great show, Great awards and Great people. Met alot of cool people from Bakersfield last year!! Hope to see them again


:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

We are NOT bringing a car maybe next year!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Your bringing cars right Eddy


*YUP BRING CARS*.


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Eddie-Money said:


> *YUP BRING CARS*.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

upncomin6 said:


> PAST CAR HOPS
> 
> 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

EL MOOSE said:


> upncomin6 said:
> 
> 
> > PAST CAR HOPS
> ...


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TWO WEEKS AWAY!!! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...2012-christmas-july-toy-drive-car-hop-21.html










ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES

THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!

STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150

-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 12 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200

-38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-14 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200

-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE ONLY $1000.00 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] $250.00

-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

i dont think you guys understand how big this toy drive and hop needs to be. Not just for the fun of it but for the kids. remember to bring toys and blankets for the less fortunate. As an added bonus *we will be giving away champion chip rings for the winners of the hop*!! they will not be given a ring the day they win because they will be personalized and mailed out. just another reason SAMS will be the place to be july 14!!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

upncomin6 said:


> i dont think you guys understand how big this toy drive and hop needs to be. Not just for the fun of it but for the kids. remember to bring toys and blankets for the less fortunate. As an added bonus *we will be giving away champion chip rings for the winners of the hop*!! they will not be given a ring the day they win because they will be personalized and mailed out. just another reason SAMS will be the place to be july 14!!!


Nice!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm dropping down to street class so I can win a ring ! For real


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

upncomin6 said:


> i dont think you guys understand how big this toy drive and hop needs to be. Not just for the fun of it but for the kids. remember to bring toys and blankets for the less fortunate. As an added bonus *we will be giving away champion chip rings for the winners of the hop*!! they will not be given a ring the day they win because they will be personalized and mailed out. just another reason SAMS will be the place to be july 14!!!



:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

559karlo said:


> I'm dropping down to street class so I can win a ring ! For real



:nosad::loco:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

12 Days away!!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

i may not make it this time guys  hopefully luck will be on my side though... :x:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

You can do it Wayne!! I have faith! Anything I can help with??


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Watcha need we may bust balls but all bullshit aside hit me if I can help Wayne


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Eddie-Money said:


> :nosad::loco:


Lol ready to sell the car any offers out there


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> i may not make it this time guys  hopefully luck will be on my side though... :x:


*WE HAVE A MOBILE SHOP:facepalm: IN BACK OF THE TRUCK.*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

559karlo said:


> Lol ready to sell the car any offers out there


*LISTEN MAMILA YOU CAN SELL THE CAR AFTER YOU SERVE THE FUCK OUT OF SOMEBODY K.*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Eddie-Money said:


> *LISTEN MAMILA YOU CAN SELL THE CAR AFTER YOU SERVE THE FUCK OUT OF SOMEBODY K.*


Lol


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Eddie-Money said:


> *LISTEN MAMILA YOU CAN SELL THE CAR AFTER YOU SERVE THE FUCK OUT OF SOMEBODY K.*


LOL!!!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

So now I got to serve someone! Who do u have in mind ? Or shhh dnt tell nobody lol!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Watcha guys up too play fair or don't this should be good


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:facepalm:






:twak:







:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

559karlo said:


> So now I got to serve someone! Who do u have in mind ? Or shhh dnt tell nobody lol!!!!



:biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Watcha guys up too play fair or don't this should be good


?????????


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Watcha guys up too play fair or don't this should be good



:loco:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Watcha guys up too play fair or don't this should be good



:420:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

You gotta week no chickening out


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> You gotta week no chickening out


Who ?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

thanks for all the offers for help on here and the calls... just dont think im going to have time to fix the car with the new job. :happysad:

i'll be there one way or another for support though


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Not you Keebs people in general been spreading rumors that they're bringing some cars but there's been a bunch of hops and I haven't seen anything new just rumors I guess


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

This is going to be a great hop lol I can't wait to see the stack life crew!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=507294&stc=1&d=1341678964


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

H&MEURO said:


> This is going to be a great hop lol I can't wait to see the stack life crew!!!!!


I can't wait !!!!!


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

I heard through the grape vine there's a hot ass double pump comming down from out of town and is going to break people off!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

H&MEURO said:


> I heard through the grape vine there's a hot ass double pump comming down from out of town and is going to break people off!



*I ALSO HEARD THE SAME THING THE BAY BETTER BE READY.*


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Eddie-Money said:


> *I ALSO HEARD THE SAME THING THE BAY BETTER BE READY.*


I don't know any hot doubles in the bay!!! Lol


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

What about a hot single with red patterns ?


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

H&MEURO said:


> I heard through the grape vine there's a hot ass double pump comming down from out of town and is going to break people off!


Yea KING FISH


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> thanks for all the offers for help on here and the calls... just dont think im going to have time to fix the car with the new job. :happysad:
> 
> i'll be there one way or another for support though


sup bro how have you been hope all is well


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> sup bro how have you been hope all is well


im cool man, you going to come down for this?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

H&MEURO said:


> I don't know any hot doubles in the bay!!! Lol



*TRUE I HEARD THERE COMING FROM OUTTA TOWN, HEARD SOME DUDE COMING FROM NEW MEXICO.*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

559karlo said:


> What about a hot single with red patterns ?


:thumbsup:


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

559karlo said:


> What about a hot single with red patterns ?




Some one told me that they turned it into a double and it's nothing nice!!!!!!!


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Elwood said:


> Yea KING FISH






King fish ya his car is hot I'll give it to him last time I seen it he was crushing bumper


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

O ya there will be a 2 door Malibu there for Sure in the street class crushing bumper at high 50s


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

IT'S TO BAD KING CUTTY DON'T FIT IN :rant:


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Stop it Elwood you know your car is hot that's why everyone wants a to noise up cause if they beat u they beat the hottest single pump in nor cal


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Just a few more days!!! And now the nerves get all outta sorts!!! Remember, please leave any drama at home!!! Come, donate, and enjoy the show!!!


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

lowriv1972 said:


> Just a few more days!!! And now the nerves get all outta sorts!!! Remember, please leave any drama at home!!! Come, donate, and enjoy the show!!!


 Relax there pork chop were are all friends we just talk big shit!!!!!


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

King cutty is the hottest single pump in nor cal I've never seen any beat it and plus it looks good! A lot of singles are afraid to even pull up on Elwood all u hoppers bring some money for side bets I'm putting my money on king cutty!!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

H&MEURO said:


> Relax there pork chop were are all friends we just talk big shit!!!!!


LOL, I don't think I've ever been called pork chop.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkzYOJTvdak&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Cut & past in you tube I can't. Get it to work


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkzYOJTvdak&feature=youtube_gdata_player


:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Shake n bake or plain


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

H&MEURO said:


> King cutty is the hottest single pump in nor cal I've never seen any beat it and plus it looks good! A lot of singles are afraid to even pull up on Elwood all u hoppers bring some money for side bets I'm putting my money on king cutty!!!!!


wow H what are you smokin! :around::loco: who has elwood beat?


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

He holds the champion chip single pump belt remember he gave Nelson and all the other singles the business in woodland or did u forget!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

559karlo said:


>


*I CAN'T SEE THE DAMN VIDEO*


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Eddie-Money said:


> *I CAN'T SEE THE DAMN VIDEO*


It's the video Tim put but it can't be seen. I click on link but wouldn't work either


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*COM'ON TIM PUT THE VIDEO UP LOL.....:ninja:*


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

H&MEURO said:


> King cutty is the hottest single pump in nor cal I've never seen any beat it and plus it looks good! A lot of singles are afraid to even pull up on Elwood all u hoppers bring some money for side bets I'm putting my money on king cutty!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

All I have to say is any one that brings a single pump and thinks that there going to pull up and clown king cutty has a nother thing coming he well give anyone the business!!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Can't see it on the mobile version


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

559karlo said:


>


i fixed all the videos for ya!


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks like this is the show to go to


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

H&MEURO said:


> All I have to say is any one that brings a single pump and thinks that there going to pull up and clown king cutty has a nother thing coming he well give anyone the business!!!!!!



:facepalm:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> wow H what are you smokin! :around::loco: who has elwood beat?[/QUO
> 
> well maybe if u quit being scared and fix your shit you could be the next victim :boink:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

H&MEURO said:


> King cutty is the hottest single pump in nor cal I've never seen any beat it and plus it looks good! A lot of singles are afraid to even pull up on Elwood all u hoppers bring some money for side bets I'm putting my money on king cutty!!!!!


TELL EM H THEY CANT FUCK WITH KING CUTTY I GOT MY MONEY READY IM EVEN GONNA BRING MY FOOD STAMPS JUST INCASE ****** WANNA GO BIG I GOTTA LITTLE SUPRISE FOR U GUYS


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

Can't wait to film all the action


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*GONNA SEE IF I CAN GET MY MONTE OUT THERE I HAVEN'T TOOK HER OUT IN 2 YRS ALL THIS TALKING IS GETTING ME HYPED UP GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE IN THE SINGLE STREET CLASS.

*


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

Elwood said:


> Cadillac Heaven said:
> 
> 
> > wow H what are you smokin! :around::loco: who has elwood beat?[/QUO
> ...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

Eddie-Money said:


> *GONNA SEE IF I CAN GET MY MONTE OUT THERE I HAVEN'T TOOK HER OUT IN 2 YRS ALL THIS TALKING IS GETTING ME HYPED UP GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE IN THE SINGLE STREET CLASS.
> 
> *


:thumbsup: ^at the tennyson show


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> :thumbsup: ^at the tennyson show



*YUP*


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm dropping to street class so somebody better watch out lol


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

559karlo said:


> I'm dropping to street class so somebody better watch out lol


:buttkick:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> Elwood said:
> 
> 
> > are you gonna "fix" your car so you can be in the street hop? :dunno:
> ...


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Eddie-Money said:


> :buttkick:


Well shit long drive need a lil diesel $ lol


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

COME GET SOME WAYNE :fool2:


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Elwood said:


> View attachment 509181
> 
> COME GET SOME WAYNE :fool2:[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Elwood said:


> View attachment 509181
> 
> COME GET SOME WAYNE :fool2:






See no one wants king cutty he's going to dig in people ass at this hop 559karlo u better be on top of your game I'm glad I'm a double now


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

I will be breaking some one the fuck off that was talking shit a while ago in the double pump class!!!!!!! If you ain't hitting in the 100s just come donate your money remember its for the kids lol


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

H&MEURO said:


> I will be breaking some one the fuck off that was talking shit a while ago in the double pump class!!!!!!! If you ain't hitting in the 100s just come donate your money remember its for the kids lol


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

H&MEURO said:


> I will be breaking some one the fuck off that was talking shit a while ago in the double pump class!!!!!!! If you ain't hitting in the 100s just come donate your money remember its for the kids lol


Like that


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> im cool man, you going to come down for this?


yea ima be out there i think one of my out of town club brothers is going to make the trip


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

*~TTT~*


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

H&MEURO said:


> See no one wants king cutty he's going to dig in people ass at this hop 559karlo u better be on top of your game I'm glad I'm a double now


Lol I'm always on top of my game


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:drama: !!!!!!see you guyz soon!!!!!! :drama:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

NOTE FOR ALL HOPPERS: PLEASE WHEN YOU ARRIVE UNLOAD YOUR CARS AT THE CAR WASH AND PARK YOUR TRAILERS ACROSS THE STREET IN THE BIG PARKING LOT. THANKS!!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

Elwood said:


> View attachment 509181
> 
> COME GET SOME WAYNE :fool2:


must be photoshopped... it never does that when im around.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

559karlo said:


> Well shit long drive need a lil diesel $ lol


there's more money in the single pump class


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> yea ima be out there i think one of my out of town club brothers is going to make the trip


i heard


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> there's more money in the single pump class


I'm just bull shittn I'll be in my class


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> must be photoshopped... it never does that when im around.


Well maybe if you came around you mite get a chance to see it


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

My double don't do no 100s but that'll be fuckin awesome to watch


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

559karlo said:


> Lol I'm always on top of my game





I know u are I seen the video king cutty is hot to it will be a good hop


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Some one is going to give Tim's limo a run for his money!!!!!! Watch and it's just a hot ass double 3 licks killing the bumper and coming back down


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Apparently everyone missed my post of I'm not bringing anything!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Apparently everyone missed my post of I'm not bringing anything!






Just bring the Volvo out!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

The Volvo I heard was hot


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> The Volvo I heard was hot




Ya that's the only thing he's ever built that was hot!!!!!!


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

H&MEURO said:


> Ya that's the only thing he's ever built that was hot!!!!!!


Shit you seen the 63 and king curry nyf said


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

H&MEURO said:


> I know u are I seen the video king cutty is hot to it will be a good hop


i try to stay ready :thumbsup:


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

559karlo said:


> i try to stay ready :thumbsup:


Lol stop it your stays on the bumper I did my home work I seen the videos your car swings!


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

townbizzness said:


> Shit you seen the 63 and king curry nyf said


Ya well we will see how good stacklife hydraulics at the hop k


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

H&MEURO said:


> Lol stop it your stays on the bumper I did my home work I seen the videos your car swings!


Lol see on Sunday. till then everyone have fun getting ready.


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

:biggrin: ALL DAY


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

H&MEURO said:


> Ya well we will see how good stacklife hydraulics at the hop k


BE READY FOR A BIG SUPRISE:rimshot:


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Elwood said:


> BE READY FOR A BIG SUPRISE:rimshot:




Are u going to street class or single


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

H&MEURO said:


> Are u going to street class or single


RADICAL STREET IDK WHATEVER THE JUDGES PUT ME IN BUT MOST LIKELY RADICAL KNOWING THEM :rant:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Elwood said:


> BE READY FOR A BIG SUPRISE:rimshot:


I clearly said don't say anything!


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Elwood said:


> RADICAL STREET IDK WHATEVER THE JUDGES PUT ME IN BUT MOST LIKELY RADICAL KNOWING THEM :rant:


 

They will put u in street like last year I think


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

559karlo said:


> Lol see on Sunday. till then everyone have fun getting ready.


You mean Saturday, right???


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

CASH MONEY!!! READY TO BE PUT UP FOR THE BEST OF THE BEST!!!


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

lowriv1972 said:


> CASH MONEY!!! READY TO BE PUT UP FOR THE BEST OF THE BEST!!!


U better put aside 1000 of the money for king cutty right e


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> i heard


Yea it should be a good hop bro


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

H&MEURO said:


> They will put u in street like last year I think


HELL NO THEY DIDN'T THEY PUT ME IN SINGLE WITH YOU AND HAS BEEN BEN


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

H&MEURO said:


> U better put aside 1000 of the money for king cutty right e


They better put it all away for me cause I'm hoping in all the classes and taking it all I told you I got a surprise for u guys


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> I clearly said don't say anything!


Sorry it just slipped out :facepalm:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

H&MEURO said:


> They will put u in street like last year I think


MY CAR AIN'T A STREET CAR IT'S A RADICAL I THAUGHT U KNEW


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

lowriv1972 said:


> NOTE FOR ALL HOPPERS: PLEASE WHEN YOU ARRIVE UNLOAD YOUR CARS AT THE CAR WASH AND PARK YOUR TRAILERS ACROSS THE STREET IN THE BIG PARKING LOT. THANKS!!!


I hope you have valet parking then or have the non hopers park across the street cause wer gonna need the room especially when KING CUTTY starts throwing down feel me


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Elwood said:


> MY CAR AIN'T A STREET CAR IT'S A RADICAL I THAUGHT U KNEW


Dam I'm happy I went to double pump


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Elwood said:


> HELL NO THEY DIDN'T THEY PUT ME IN SINGLE WITH YOU AND HAS BEEN BEN






Dam I didn't know!


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

It crazy e were on opposite sides of the fence bens my homie and tims yours and it sounds like u hate Ben as much as I can't stand Tim lol your still my boy tho it's all out of fun and shit talking


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

H&MEURO said:


> It crazy e were on opposite sides of the fence bens my homie and tims yours and it sounds like u hate Ben as much as I can't stand Tim lol your still my boy tho it's all out of fun and shit talking


I HATE OLD HAS BEENS


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey, thanks for stopping by today Elwood, nice to see you brotha!! I was wondering, were you asking me to make the pit bigger for your car or for you?? Wasn't sure, just wanted to check.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

H&MEURO said:


> It crazy e were on opposite sides of the fence bens my homie and tims yours and it sounds like u hate Ben as much as I can't stand Tim lol your still my boy tho it's all out of fun and shit talking


NA I KNOW I GOTTA LOT OF LOVE AND RESPECT FOR T&W AND HOP SHOP WE GO WAY BACK SO FOR ME THERE AIN'T NO FENCE WER ALL IN IT FOR THE SAME REASONS I'VE LEARNED ALOT FROM ALL OF THEM AND FOR THAT IM THANKFUL.BUT THAT AIN'T STOPING ME FROM BUSTING THIER BALLS :420:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

lowriv1972 said:


> Hey, thanks for stopping by today Elwood, nice to see you brotha!! I was wondering, were you asking me to make the pit bigger for your car or for you?? Wasn't sure, just wanted to check.


LOL I LIKE THAT YOU GOT JOKES BUT LIKE I SAID ONCE KING CUTTY STARTS HITN IM NOT RESPONSIBLE IF I LAND ON ANYBODY BUT AFTER I EAT ONE OF THOSE JUICY BURGERS IM GONNA NEED SOME EXTRA ROOM


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Elwood said:


> I HATE OLD HAS BEENS






Wow


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

HAY WAYNE I GOT SOME 15s IF U WANNA BORROW THEM TO GET U A COUPLE OF MORE INCHES CAUSE UR GONNA NEED THEM


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Elwood said:


> LOL I LIKE THAT YOU GOT JOKES BUT LIKE I SAID ONCE KING CUTTY STARTS HITN IM NOT RESPONSIBLE IF I LAND ON ANYBODY BUT AFTER I EAT ONE OF THOSE JUICY BURGERS IM GONNA NEED SOME EXTRA ROOM


LOL, clear the area, Elwood has eaten old beens and needs a safety zone!!!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

lowriv1972 said:


> You mean Saturday, right???


 O shit I'm a day off dam I'm not ready lol


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

559karlo said:


> O shit I'm a day off dam I'm not ready lol


Cut the crap you know your ready!!!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Lol ok I need to go get nitrogen & charge batts then I'm ready lol. That shut is hard to do when it's 107 outside !!!!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

559karlo said:


> Lol ok I need to go get nitrogen & charge batts then I'm ready lol. That shut is hard to do when it's 107 outside !!!!!


dont forget to bring your jacket because it sure isnt that hot over here in the bay!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

559karlo said:


> Lol ok I need to go get nitrogen & charge batts then I'm ready lol. That shut is hard to do when it's 107 outside !!!!!



*KEEBS WHEN YOU LEAVING THE VALLE MANANA.*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> dont forget to bring your jacket because it sure isnt that hot over here in the bay!



*THE EAST BAY IS MOSTLY ALWAYS NICE AND COOL. GREAT WEATHER FOR HOPPING.*


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Eddie-Money said:


> *KEEBS WHEN YOU LEAVING THE VALLE MANANA.*


 Ya Maybe around 1 pm.... Or so


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

lowriv1972 said:


> NOTE FOR ALL HOPPERS: PLEASE WHEN YOU ARRIVE UNLOAD YOUR CARS AT THE CAR WASH AND PARK YOUR TRAILERS ACROSS THE STREET IN THE BIG PARKING LOT. THANKS!!!


my tranny went out on my deuce, right after i put a y bone and got it working =0( i dont like to trailor my car but cant drive it ... so good luck to all the hoppers !!! this is going to be good


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> yea ima be out there i think one of my out of town club brothers is going to make the trip




He already made it..


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

SOUNDS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A GOOD TURN OUT CANT WAIT TILL TOMORROW AND PUT EM UP IN THE AIR.TO ALL YOU OUT OF TOWNERS HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOMIES :420:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Here we go!! Got a few last things to do, hope to see everyone out there, with lots of toys and blankets!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

559karlo said:


> Ya Maybe around 1 pm.... Or so


:nicoderm: PIXS OR DIDN'T HAPPEN! :biggrin:


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

I see trucks and trailers at the hotel with a blue 2 door Malibu o shit!!!!! IF U CALL THEM THEY WILL COME!!!!!!!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

What time does the hop actually start?


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Hop starts at 8, cars must be there no later than 7:30.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

on our way


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Let's do this


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

See u there Ill be leaving Sac about 12


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

Ill leave the lites on for ya.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

Bivos 64 said:


> Ill leave the lites on for ya.


*NICE RIGHT THERE*


----------



## First Place (Sep 25, 2010)

Whats up us from Lay-M-Low Nor cal we will come and bring a toy you guys always have a nice turn out for the KIDS thats what its all about right well the rules for your hop dont fit our car so maybe next time well good job of holding it down KING CUTTY your shit is hot whats up STACKLIFE much love from Lay-M-Low NOR CAL and for Bringing the Lay-m-Low Buick back to life and for those who dont remember the white and orange one with no head lights and for those that do no about it he is back BOY its BACK still a street car see you soon in a pitt near you I Forgot My car is stacklife BUILT single pump smacking bumper not tapping smacking yea that BIG HEAVY FULL SIZE CAR YEA SINGLE PUMP  this is what you feel when you watch this big car get off the ground


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*HEADING OUT IN ABOUT 45 MINUTES*


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

went by sams around 3 and it was already packed :wow:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

In our way with a single and a double


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Was the g body from the 559 the last car to hop?


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

no there was more hoppers after the 559. Sorry for any inconvinece cause by the events. on another note we at Hop Shop would like to thank all the people that came out to support especially the people that came from out of the area aswell as shane and sam for providing a spot.i seen sacramento, san fransisco, las vegas,fresno, modesto, and plenty more. big thanks to the promotion and film crews. lowrider scene, rolln, big fish and streetlow magazine. we try hard to provide a family orientated event hopefully we will see more people and cars next year.congrats to all the winners. the rings will be sent out asap. thanks again to all


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

To whomever it may concern.....
What drama happend at the hop I was no part of. my name was mentioned so therefore I was not awarded anything. This was supposed to have been a kids fundraiser & it turned out all bad. I spent 4 hours on the road to scare the shit out of my wife n kids. Thanks to whoever got crazy really traumatized my family. Sorry I left in a hurry but family comes first. those that were involved know I wasn't a part of it so therefore I rest my case. Thanks anyways


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

I WANNA THANK DANIEL & ROSIE AND THE HOP SHOP CREW & SHANE HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

EY SHANE MY LADY SAID SHE'S WATCHING YOU AND YOU BETTER BE KOO OR SHE'S GONNA :buttkick:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

hevF8zfiytQ
hope link works my first time making n posting a YouTube video with my iPhone


FIXED THE VIDEO :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Where do I start....first, a huge thank you to Daniel and Rosie, your contributions help make this show what it is. Second, and equally important!! A huge thank you to all the hoppers and fellow lowrider/car enthusiasts that come out and help make this show as successful as it is. Thank you to Sam for always letting us use the location, one of the few people in the bay that would allow an event like this. I know we had a issue that thank God didn't get completely out of hand. Thank you to anyone who was there to help split it up before it got too crazy. I'm saddened that it ever happened at an event that has been such a family event for so long. Next year there will be some changes to help keep people in line from possibly letting this happen again. I'm sorry for any discomfort or inconvenience this may have caused anyone. On a good note, we had one of the best turn outs in years, the most toys we have seen in years, and with the raffle we raised another $1171 to go buy more toys and blankets!!!!! I couldn't be happier with that, that is what this event is about at the end of the day! We also had the most out of towners ever, a very big thank you to all of you that made the trip from out of town. Thank you to Rollin, Big Fish, Street Low and Lowrider Scene for the coverage you guys put out there for us. Thank you again for coming out, and I hope to see all of you again next year!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

lowriv1972 said:


> Where do I start....first, a huge thank you to Daniel and Rosie, your contributions help make this show what it is. Second, and equally important!! A huge thank you to all the hoppers and fellow lowrider/car enthusiasts that come out and help make this show as successful as it is. Thank you to Sam for always letting us use the location, one of the few people in the bay that would allow an event like this. I know we had a issue that thank God didn't get completely out of hand. Thank you to anyone who was there to help split it up before it got too crazy. I'm saddened that it ever happened at an event that has been such a family event for so long. Next year there will be some changes to help keep people in line from possibly letting this happen again. I'm sorry for any discomfort or inconvenience this may have caused anyone. On a good note, we had one of the best turn outs in years, the most toys we have seen in years, and with the raffle we raised another $1171 to go buy more toys and blankets!!!!! I couldn't be happier with that, that is what this event is about at the end of the day! We also had the most out of towners ever, a very big thank you to all of you that made the trip from out of town. Thank you to Rollin, Big Fish, Street Low and Lowrider Scene for the coverage you guys put out there for us. Thank you again for coming out, and I hope to see all of you again next year!!


HATS OFF TO YOU TOO SHANE, YOU DID A WONDERFUL JOB ORGANIZING THIS EVENT AND ALSO RUNNING THE HOP FAIRLY, AS I KNOW PERSONALY THAT IT'S NOT AN EASY JOB, TRYING TO KEEP EVERYONE SATISFIED... SO ONCE AGAIN GREAT JOB BROTHA, ON THE BEHALF OF STREETLOW MAGAZINE THANKS FOR ANOTHER BEAUTIFUL EVENT IN THE LIFESTYLE OF LOWRIDING... PAULY


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Elwood said:


> EY SHANE MY LADY SAID SHE'S WATCHING YOU AND YOU BETTER BE KOO OR SHE'S GONNA :buttkick:


LOL, believe me, No more kisses for you, that fuckin aftershave tastes like shit!! LOL

Thanks again bro for coming down and supporting me and the event!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks to the following hoppers!!! 

Switch Man 70"
Dan from Vegas in the Regal 84"
Vince with the Elco 72"
Gabriel with the Monte 78"
David in the White 64 43"
Jimmy in the Orange 64 64"
Wayne in the Blue 60 41"
Prowings in the Blue Monte 33"
Howard in the Caprice 76"
Chris in the Cutlass 67"
Mino in his Regal 67"
Alex in the black n silver Lincoln 37"
Elio in King Kutty 38"


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

just wanted to say thank you to everyone who organized this (shane, sam, daniel) to tim for helping me get my car together, and to tom, chris and jake for helping me at the hop... you guys always talk me into it. LOL :h5:

no thanks to you elio, you just want me to brake stuff:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*GREAT EVENT HAD FUN HOPEFULLY WE CAN DO THIS AGAIN TO MY HOMIE WAYNE THE CAR DID GOOD BROTHA MUCH PROPS AND TO MY DEL TORO TEAMMATES GABRIEL (KEEBS62) GREAT SHOWING.*


----------



## First Place (Sep 25, 2010)

Whats up much love for all the hoppers that came and congrads to all the first and second place winners and to KING CUTTY thats how you take the pot in the big boys class single pump street car KING FISH same ups for you so congrads to all STACKLIFE TEAM built cars we were in the house and great show and hop to the HOP SHOP and SHANE from LAY-M-LOW NOR CAL SEE you soon in a PITT near you the FUNKY BUICK is back and yes ITS a LAY-M-LOW car and playing on the STACKLIFE TEAM and coming off the ground with KOOLAID Parts big ups to my club that surrports the buick nomatter what and thanks to STACKLIFE TIM AND KOOLAID for putting it back in the game and always big up to my founders SMILEY and WILLIE BOO for keeping it 100 and on the ground


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

559karlo said:


> To whomever it may concern.....
> What drama happend at the hop I was no part of. my name was mentioned so therefore I was not awarded anything. This was supposed to have been a kids fundraiser & it turned out all bad. I spent 4 hours on the road to scare the shit out of my wife n kids. Thanks to whoever got crazy really traumatized my family. Sorry I left in a hurry but family comes first. those that were involved know I wasn't a part of it so therefore I rest my case. Thanks anyways


If you won you should get paid I know it atleast cost four bills just to get there


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

lowriv1972 said:


> Where do I start....first, a huge thank you to Daniel and Rosie, your contributions help make this show what it is. Second, and equally important!! A huge thank you to all the hoppers and fellow lowrider/car enthusiasts that come out and help make this show as successful as it is. Thank you to Sam for always letting us use the location, one of the few people in the bay that would allow an event like this. I know we had a issue that thank God didn't get completely out of hand. Thank you to anyone who was there to help split it up before it got too crazy. I'm saddened that it ever happened at an event that has been such a family event for so long. Next year there will be some changes to help keep people in line from possibly letting this happen again. I'm sorry for any discomfort or inconvenience this may have caused anyone. On a good note, we had one of the best turn outs in years, the most toys we have seen in years, and with the raffle we raised another $1171 to go buy more toys and blankets!!!!! I couldn't be happier with that, that is what this event is about at the end of the day! We also had the most out of towners ever, a very big thank you to all of you that made the trip from out of town. Thank you to Rollin, Big Fish, Street Low and Lowrider Scene for the coverage you guys put out there for us. Thank you again for coming out, and I hope to see all of you again next year!!


one precaution will be your crew/ people you came with represent you and your car/team. were sorry for any confusion but what we feel is if someone for your team/caravan starts issues other than a official protest your car/round will be discaualified. we try to keep everything we do fair and legit to keep people coming back we had several protest and delt with them with a vote amoung all competitors in the round. we feel keeping everyone accountable for the team will cut out any problems. keebs from the 559 did hit the most inches when he came back for the tie breaker but after the incident that happend and talking to several non involved bystanders we felt it was the best decision to act accordingly. we appreciate everyone coming out and supporting. thank you


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:drama:





upncomin6 said:


> one precaution will be your crew/ people you came with represent you and your car/team. were sorry for any confusion but what we feel is if someone for your team/caravan starts issues other than a official protest your car/round will be discaualified. we try to keep everything we do fair and legit to keep people coming back we had several protest and delt with them with a vote amoung all competitors in the round. we feel keeping everyone accountable for the team will cut out any problems. keebs from the 559 did hit the most inches when he came back for the tie breaker but after the incident that happend and talking to several non involved bystanders we felt it was the best decision to act accordingly. we appreciate everyone coming out and supporting. thank you


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

Eddie-Money said:


> *GREAT EVENT HAD FUN HOPEFULLY WE CAN DO THIS AGAIN TO MY HOMIE WAYNE THE CAR DID GOOD BROTHA MUCH PROPS AND TO MY DEL TORO TEAMMATES GABRIEL (KEEBS62) GREAT SHOWING.*


cool kicking it with you eddie, i never got to meet keebs but his car was hitting good!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

upncomin6 said:


> one precaution will be your crew/ people you came with represent you and your car/team. were sorry for any confusion but what we feel is if someone for your team/caravan starts issues other than a official protest your car/round will be discaualified. we try to keep everything we do fair and legit to keep people coming back we had several protest and delt with them with a vote amoung all competitors in the round. we feel keeping everyone accountable for the team will cut out any problems. keebs from the 559 did hit the most inches when he came back for the tie breaker but after the incident that happend and talking to several non involved bystanders we felt it was the best decision to act accordingly. we appreciate everyone coming out and supporting. thank you


It's kool you say u did the right thing. But like I said b4 to who was involved knows it wasn't me. But for who u are pleasing by saying what u say is not fair what so ever. We all know the truth so it is what it is. No hard feelings here my ride does my taking. 
N thanks for the concern of my wife kids who drove up there with me n back no caravan/no team members I was solo so get it right . Thanks anyways $ not everything my family is. I'm done thanks


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> just wanted to say thank you to everyone who organized this (shane, sam, daniel) to tim for helping me get my car together, and to tom, chris and jake for helping me at the hop... you guys always talk me into it. LOL :h5:
> 
> no thanks to you elio, you just want me to brake stuff:twak: :biggrin:


All I got to say is that your bad luck for me:yes:But good shit had fun :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

What happened to the back bumper. Pictures that where here earlier?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

LOoking good Shane! nice work buddy!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks bro!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

it was a good hop glad to see some hoppers from out of town then just seeing the same old cars i had a good time


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Photo coverage of the Da Hop at Sam's Burger 7/14 by Ancheta Workshop

Sam's Burger "Da Hop" - 7/14/12


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Fucking amazing pictures!!! Thanks bro!!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

VIDEO WILL BE UP BY THE MORNING, HAD A GOOD TIME, IT WAS THE FIRST TIME I EVER BEEN TO THIS EVENT AND I DONT THINK ILL MISS ANY IN THE FUTURE.


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

559karlo said:


> It's kool you say u did the right thing. But like I said b4 to who was involved knows it wasn't me. But for who u are pleasing by saying what u say is not fair what so ever. We all know the truth so it is what it is. No hard feelings here my ride does my taking.
> N thanks for the concern of my wife kids who drove up there with me n back no caravan/no team members I was solo so get it right . Thanks anyways $ not everything my family is. I'm done thanks


 you couldnt of said it better


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

LowriderLobo said:


> VIDEO WILL BE UP BY THE MORNING, HAD A GOOD TIME, IT WAS THE FIRST TIME I EVER BEEN TO THIS EVENT AND I DONT THINK ILL MISS ANY IN THE FUTURE.


Thanks for coming out!! Glad you had a good time.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

GREAT EVENT AS ALWAYS ... THANKS SHANE AND ALL THE HARD WORK ...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


>


:worship: PICS!!:worship:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Well let's get it out in the open I got sucker punched guy rang my bell he didn't know he were all supposed to be homies so when it got heavy I tried to be a peacemaker and feelings got to a boiling point I got punched but I'm glad that's we're it ended I can take a punch much better than any human can take a bullet so thanks to everybody for not letting it get outta hand


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

559karlo said:


> It's kool you say u did the right thing. But like I said b4 to who was involved knows it wasn't me. But for who u are pleasing by saying what u say is not fair what so ever. We all know the truth so it is what it is. No hard feelings here my ride does my taking.
> N thanks for the concern of my wife kids who drove up there with me n back no caravan/no team members I was solo so get it right . Thanks anyways $ not everything my family is. I'm done thanks



Damn sorry to hear that keebs. i know shit happens. but it would only nice for the people to make it right! but im sure it probably wouldnt happen. some people just dont know how to take a loss.


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

lowriv1972 said:


> Thanks to the following hoppers!!!
> 
> Switch Man 70"
> Dan from Vegas in the Regal 84"
> ...


With all that drama taking place who won what???


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

johnnie65 said:


> Damn sorry to hear that keebs. i know shit happens. but it would only nice for the people to make it right! but im sure it probably wouldnt happen. some people just dont know how to take a loss.


If you don't know the story don't speak on it, it had nothing to do with taking a loss


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

80 Cutty Ryda said:


> With all that drama taking place who won what???


David with the white 64 won street
Gabriel with the monte won single but was disqualified due to someone in his crew starting issues, so by default Howard with caprice won single
Dan from Vegas won double
Switch man took radical

All drama aside it was a really good hop, all the cars were hitting nice


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Looks like it was a good hop, too bad I didn't make it, Next time folks.... 

Jimmy u still a chipper:biggrin:

Howard the ol' caprice was workin....


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Looks like it was a good hop, too bad I didn't make it, Next time folks....
> 
> Jimmy u still a chipper:biggrin:
> 
> Howard the ol' caprice was workin....


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

eastbay_drop said:


> David with the white 64 won street
> Gabriel with the monte won single but was disqualified due to someone in his crew starting issues, so by default Howard with caprice won single
> Dan from Vegas won double
> Switch man took radical
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Heard i was missed


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Bullshit is me trying make peace and sitting here getting a plate put in my jaw Its gonna cost me like 1200 in deductibles and I can't eat solid food for 6 weeks so who's gonna pay for this


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Damn bro, sorry to hear that! it sucks tryin to break a fight up and get hit, had it happen to me a few years back in antioch. if i had the money i would take care of you, im just in a rough spot


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Damn so it seems more then just cars where swingin


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Bullshit is me trying make peace and sitting here getting a plate put in my jaw Its gonna cost me like 1200 in deductibles and I can't eat solid food for 6 weeks so who's gonna pay for this


Wow that's crazy. That's make u not wanna go anywhere to any event. Hope u get better soon homie...


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Well I am now at a point where I need to make a decision. I refuse to ever let this happen again, and I feel the only way I can do that is to just cancel the hops from now on. I haven't slept right for two nights because I take this shit to heart when someone gets hurt at my event. I feel sick to my stomach just reading what you put Mino. I'm sorry that this happened to you. I have some things to figure out to prevent this type of occurrence in the future; until then I feel that next year there will be no hop.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Bullshit is me trying make peace and sitting here getting a plate put in my jaw Its gonna cost me like 1200 in deductibles and I can't eat solid food for 6 weeks so who's gonna pay for this


sucks to hear that bro hope you get better soon. From Del Toro Fam


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Thanks guys we r all family I got it handled I getta plate on Wednesday gonna see if they can hook a switch to it lol And no hard feelings to anybody we r still family and that's how it's gonna stay let's not speak on it anymore Much Love


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Bullshit is me trying make peace and sitting here getting a plate put in my jaw Its gonna cost me like 1200 in deductibles and I can't eat solid food for 6 weeks so who's gonna pay for this


This is fucking bullshit


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

lowriv1972 said:


>


Man Shane is that a hula hoop? Please show me how its done lol


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Man Shane is that a hula hoop? Please show me how its done lol


LOL!!! :boink:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

lowriv1972 said:


> Well I am now at a point where I need to make a decision. I refuse to ever let this happen again, and I feel the only way I can do that is to just cancel the hops from now on. I haven't slept right for two nights because I take this shit to heart when someone gets hurt at my event. I feel sick to my stomach just reading what you put Mino. I'm sorry that this happened to you. I have some things to figure out to prevent this type of occurrence in the future; until then I feel that next year there will be no hop.


First, Mino my brotha, sorry this happened to you get better soon brotha.. Second, Shane my other brotha, Please "DO NOT" cancel this event, there're ways of making this work. I understand someone got hurt and it shows that you got a big heart that's why you are worrying about what happened. Remember out of all 13 plus hops that you had, this is the first fight that went down and it ended as quickly as it started thanks to the people who helped stop it. One thing I personaly think should be done is make this a "Alcohol Free" event, this year I seen more people walking around with beer than any other hop at Sam's. I'm not saying this was the reason this happened, but then again sometimes it is. I noticed at our Streetlow shows when we allow alcohol something goes down, to when we don't allow it nothing does. Again I'm not saying Alcohol was the reason this went down, but people seem to grow a extra set of balls while drinking and get a little more brave while drinking it. The other thing is make sure people coming to the hop know the are responsible for the people they bring. I also like the idea Sam was telling me about putting up a fence around the hop pit, cause as much as all of us tried to keep people out for their own as well as their kids safety, they still kept walking in... These are just some my ideas myself "Pauly" think might help out with more succsessful hops you've been having, like they say "Just My Two Cents"..

So Shane keep doing what you do and don't let one incident stop a good thing you're doing. I for a fact know that the people have enough respect for you, that they will back you up with anything you decide to do to still have this event... "KEEP THE LOWRIDING LIFSTYLE ALIVE!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> First, Mino my brotha, sorry this happened to you get better soon brotha.. Second, Shane my other brotha, Please "DO NOT" cancel this event, there're ways of making this work. I understand someone got hurt and it shows that you got a big heart that's why you are worrying about what happened. Remember out of all 13 plus hops that you had, this is the first fight that went down and it ended as quickly as it started thanks to the people who helped stop it. One thing I personaly think should be done is make this a "Alcohol Free" event, this year I seen more people walking around with beer than any other hop at Sam's. I'm not saying this was the reason this happened, but then again sometimes it is. I noticed at our Streetlow shows when we allow alcohol something goes down, to when we don't allow it nothing does. Again I'm not saying Alcohol was the reason this went down, but people seem to grow a extra set of balls while drinking and get a little more brave while drinking it. The other thing is make sure people coming to the hop know the are responsible for the people they bring. I also like the idea Sam was telling me about putting up a fence around the hop pit, cause as much as all of us tried to keep people out for their own as well as their kids safety, they still kept walking in... These are just some my ideas myself "Pauly" think might help out with more succsessful hops you've been having, like they say "Just My Two Cents"..
> 
> So Shane keep doing what you do and don't let one incident stop a good thing you're doing. I for a fact know that the people have enough respect for you, that they will back you up with anything you decide to do to still have this event... "KEEP THE LOWRIDING LIFSTYLE ALIVE!!!!!!!!!"


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> First, Mino my brotha, sorry this happened to you get better soon brotha.. Second, Shane my other brotha, Please "DO NOT" cancel this event, there're ways of making this work. I understand someone got hurt and it shows that you got a big heart that's why you are worrying about what happened. Remember out of all 13 plus hops that you had, this is the first fight that went down and it ended as quickly as it started thanks to the people who helped stop it. One thing I personaly think should be done is make this a "Alcohol Free" event, this year I seen more people walking around with beer than any other hop at Sam's. I'm not saying this was the reason this happened, but then again sometimes it is. I noticed at our Streetlow shows when we allow alcohol something goes down, to when we don't allow it nothing does. Again I'm not saying Alcohol was the reason this went down, but people seem to grow a extra set of balls while drinking and get a little more brave while drinking it. The other thing is make sure people coming to the hop know the are responsible for the people they bring. I also like the idea Sam was telling me about putting up a fence around the hop pit, cause as much as all of us tried to keep people out for their own as well as their kids safety, they still kept walking in... These are just some my ideas myself "Pauly" think might help out with more succsessful hops you've been having, like they say "Just My Two Cents"..
> 
> So Shane keep doing what you do and don't let one incident stop a good thing you're doing. I for a fact know that the people have enough respect for you, that they will back you up with anything you decide to do to still have this event... "KEEP THE LOWRIDING LIFSTYLE ALIVE!!!!!!!!!"


Thanks Pauly, I doubt it will end here. I hoped to have the fencing this year, but just couldn't make it happen. There are some things that I plan on implementing for next year that will help clean up some of the lose ends that we took for granted. It sucks that it would come to this, but I need to make sure its a safe family event. I noticed that there was more alcohol this year than in the past and that needs to be dealt with. Thanks again Pauly for having my back bro, and thanks again for everyone that supports this event and myself!!!

Shane


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

Shane think long and hard I'd its a family event there shouldn't be any alcoholic beverage on the property Sam dosent serve beer so dont let them bring it yiy been doing this a long time with no problem you only need a few things changed


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Thanks guys we r all family I got it handled I getta plate on Wednesday gonna see if they can hook a switch to it lol And no hard feelings to anybody we r still family and that's how it's gonna stay let's not speak on it anymore Much Love


put a bladder on it


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Sams for life


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Sams for life


:thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> First, Mino my brotha, sorry this happened to you get better soon brotha.. Second, Shane my other brotha, Please "DO NOT" cancel this event, there're ways of making this work. I understand someone got hurt and it shows that you got a big heart that's why you are worrying about what happened. Remember out of all 13 plus hops that you had, this is the first fight that went down and it ended as quickly as it started thanks to the people who helped stop it. One thing I personaly think should be done is make this a "Alcohol Free" event, this year I seen more people walking around with beer than any other hop at Sam's. I'm not saying this was the reason this happened, but then again sometimes it is. I noticed at our Streetlow shows when we allow alcohol something goes down, to when we don't allow it nothing does. Again I'm not saying Alcohol was the reason this went down, but people seem to grow a extra set of balls while drinking and get a little more brave while drinking it. The other thing is make sure people coming to the hop know the are responsible for the people they bring. I also like the idea Sam was telling me about putting up a fence around the hop pit, cause as much as all of us tried to keep people out for their own as well as their kids safety, they still kept walking in... These are just some my ideas myself "Pauly" think might help out with more succsessful hops you've been having, like they say "Just My Two Cents"..
> 
> So Shane keep doing what you do and don't let one incident stop a good thing you're doing. I for a fact know that the people have enough respect for you, that they will back you up with anything you decide to do to still have this event... "KEEP THE LOWRIDING LIFSTYLE ALIVE!!!!!!!!!"


x68 pauly



lowriv1972 said:


> Thanks Pauly, I doubt it will end here. I hoped to have the fencing this year, but just couldn't make it happen. There are some things that I plan on implementing for next year that will help clean up some of the lose ends that we took for granted. It sucks that it would come to this, but I need to make sure its a safe family event. I noticed that there was more alcohol this year than in the past and that needs to be dealt with. Thanks again Pauly for having my back bro, and thanks again for everyone that supports this event and myself!!!
> 
> Shane


you been doing a good thing for a long time bro. keep it up and just ask for any help you need bro, i'll do what i can



KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Sams for life



x68



and get well bro


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> x68 pauly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Thanks bro!!! Its always good to see you!!! Hopefully I can make BLVD nights this time around!!


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Sams for life


 My Man.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

LowriderLobo said:


>


very nice video! that car cam is cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Sams for life


i hope your feeling better kingfish :happysad:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHANE !!!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

eastbay68 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHANE !!!!


Thanks Joe!!! LMAO


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.457141464311112.105872.100000457874334&type=1&l=b0ea7b6ac8

A small photo album from the show. SHANE, I didn't get to meet you in person but THANK YOU for putting this on. Doubtless of the drama, it was BAD ASS!! I mean c'mon, Hoppers from VEGAS and Central Cal and LA came up to support and Hop!! Add me on Facebook and check out my other albums!!! THANKS AGAIN SHANE!!!! I'll buy you a Burger next year!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

ciscosfc said:


> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.457141464311112.105872.100000457874334&type=1&l=b0ea7b6ac8
> 
> A small photo album from the show. SHANE, I didn't get to meet you in person but THANK YOU for putting this on. Doubtless of the drama, it was BAD ASS!! I mean c'mon, Hoppers from VEGAS and Central Cal and LA came up to support and Hop!! Add me on Facebook and check out my other albums!!! THANKS AGAIN SHANE!!!! I'll buy you a Burger next year!!! :thumbsup:


Thanks bro!!! I really appreciate the support. I wanna bring it back like the old days. Just kickin back and cruisin!!!


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


NEWSTYLEKING said:


> First, Mino my brotha, sorry this happened to you get better soon brotha.. Second, Shane my other brotha, Please "DO NOT" cancel this event, there're ways of making this work. I understand someone got hurt and it shows that you got a big heart that's why you are worrying about what happened. Remember out of all 13 plus hops that you had, this is the first fight that went down and it ended as quickly as it started thanks to the people who helped stop it. One thing I personaly think should be done is make this a "Alcohol Free" event, this year I seen more people walking around with beer than any other hop at Sam's. I'm not saying this was the reason this happened, but then again sometimes it is. I noticed at our Streetlow shows when we allow alcohol something goes down, to when we don't allow it nothing does. Again I'm not saying Alcohol was the reason this went down, but people seem to grow a extra set of balls while drinking and get a little more brave while drinking it. The other thing is make sure people coming to the hop know the are responsible for the people they bring. I also like the idea Sam was telling me about putting up a fence around the hop pit, cause as much as all of us tried to keep people out for their own as well as their kids safety, they still kept walking in... These are just some my ideas myself "Pauly" think might help out with more succsessful hops you've been having, like they say "Just My Two Cents"..
> 
> So Shane keep doing what you do and don't let one incident stop a good thing you're doing. I for a fact know that the people have enough respect for you, that they will back you up with anything you decide to do to still have this event... "KEEP THE LOWRIDING LIFSTYLE ALIVE!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

First off I wanna say Keebs your came out here and did your thing homie I'm not mad at cha I even came and shook your had this shit all started by some one say the wrong thing at the wrong time not my fault I tried to make things better I told the dude to keep his mouth shut cause a lot of people herd what he said then poor mino MY FRIEND ran up got hit cause he was mistaken for some one else witch i feel bad for him I even talk to big John from the lux Fam and told him what happened and we shook Hand and put this shit to end but now I getting call from a lot of people say I had people come up there and all this shit first everyone that was involved in that fight was already there I came by my self Keebs I even stayed so I can follow u your wife and kids out the parking lot and down the street cause they wanted to give u guys the business but I said no I pulled up to the side of u and said sorry for the bull shit even tho I had nothing to do with it now everyone wants to be a tough guy and talk shit after the fact ware were u guys when poor mino got his jaw broke ware were u guys at when the little youngster was running through that parking lot smack mother fuckers with that pistol and just to make shit real clear I left my club because life's finest doesn't want any involvement in what happened i will handle this problem by my self and Tim I seen that post about the tee shirts were the fuck were u at when all this shit happened I will see u real soon me and Tim have a personal problem witch me and him are going to handle This won't be a club issue if anyone has a problem get at me and there's a green light on anyone who gets caught waring those shirts!!!!! O ya by the way that 700 or 500 dollor prize money for the hop I donated to the kids I don't take bull shit wins like some people! The big homie said we can push the issue


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

510 586 3546


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

H&MEURO said:


> First off I wanna say Keebs your came out here and did your thing homie I'm not mad at cha I even came and shook your had this shit all started by some one say the wrong thing at the wrong time not my fault I tried to make things better I told the dude to keep his mouth shut cause a lot of people herd what he said then poor mino MY FRIEND ran up got hit cause he was mistaken for some one else witch i feel bad for him I even talk to big John from the lux Fam and told him what happened and we shook Hand and put this shit to end but now I getting call from a lot of people say I had people come up there and all this shit first everyone that was involved in that fight was already there I came by my self Keebs I even stayed so I can follow u your wife and kids out the parking lot and down the street cause they wanted to give u guys the business but I said no I pulled up to the side of u and said sorry for the bull shit even tho I had nothing to do with it now everyone wants to be a tough guy and talk shit after the fact ware were u guys when poor mino got his jaw broke ware were u guys at when the little youngster was running through that parking lot smack mother fuckers with that pistol and just to make shit real clear I left my club because life's finest doesn't want any involvement in what happened i will handle this problem by my self and Tim I seen that post about the tee shirts were the fuck were u at when all this shit happened I will see u real soon me and Tim have a personal problem witch me and him are going to handle This won't be a club issue if anyone has a problem get at me and there's a green light on anyone who gets caught waring those shirts!!!!! O ya by the way that 700 or 500 dollor prize money for the hop I donated to the kids I don't take bull shit wins like some people! The big homie said we can push the issue


Howard what's up bro its Big John Lux just stopping by to say fuck all the bullshit let's all just get over this shit and do what we do and that's. Going to these events showing our rides and doing that hop that you guys do. A lot Of emotions going on just glad it stopped when it did we all know it could of been worse I'm glad it didn't. Like mino said let's all let it go no hard feelings and and let's keep this lowriding shit going no reason for anyone talking about that night its done and over with and we all should just let it rest.


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Big john get at me homie get my number from jr or pm yours


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

H0PSH0P said:


>


:facepalm:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

violence at Sam's come on now had to be a mistake shane man all these years one incident you got to keep it going i promise to make the next homie


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

lethalsdaname said:


> violence at Sam's come on now had to be a mistake shane man all these years one incident you got to keep it going i promise to make the next homie


YEP, but its all behind us now!!! The fat lady hasn't sang!!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> View attachment 514297


yup that girl is singing ......
all good ........................


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> View attachment 514297


:nicoderm:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Wats happening Shane?


She singing bro. All the negative drama away. 



Looking forward to da next event at SAMs burgers


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> Wats happening Shane?
> 
> 
> She singing bro. All the negative drama away.
> ...


Yes sir!! Next event will be a good posative event!! Just need to tweak the system and come back harder than ever!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Elwood said:


> :drama:


E, bro you need to cut back on eating all that popcorn bro!! Lol


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

Shane its lonely in Brentwood LOL


----------

